# My tiger shovel-nose cat...



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

Finally took the time to tear stuff out of the pond so the water would be still on top to get a pic of him. Not super good quality but it's a pic!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Great shots. 

Does he help you with the gardening around the pond when you need shoveling done.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2005)

awesome! dont you have a redtail cat too?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

aww he's so cute!! i want one! How big is he?


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

they eat other fish lol


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't have a RTC and by the looks of that one at the Baltimore Aquarium I don't think I will ever be able to. My TSN is about a foot right now and his 2 pond mates are a spotted raphael (good luck eating that spiny little bugger. And a snook which we bought before the TSN hoping his rate of growth would be quick enough to be bigger than the TSN's mouth... iff they keep growing at about the smae rate the snook should always be too big for him...


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

That thing is so ugly. I mean look at it, when you see the wiskers it looks like a catfish, when you see the eyes it looks like an alligator, when you see the front fins it looks liek a bird or somthing....then it looks like a snake farther down...and the tail looks like an eel. I would so buy one tho, a baby one.


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

I think he's gorious!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2005)

i also think it's a beautiful fish! man if i had the tank for one....though id probably get the hybrid: a rtc and tsn mix! those are cool looking!


----------

